# Hilfe, wie programmiert man einen Packer mit Java?



## fab1234 (6. Sep 2005)

Hallo Ihr,

ich habe ein Problem; ich gehe noch zur Schule und muss zum Ende der Semesters ein Packprogramm mit Java programmieren. Nun weiß ich nicht wie man dies bewerkstelligt und bitte um eure Hilfe.
Vielleicht hat sich ja schon jemand damit beschäftigt bzw. selber schon eines geschrieben und kann mir da helfen oder es mir sogar schicken. 

Dank im Vorraus

fab123 (sirheidman@web.de)


----------



## Sky (7. Sep 2005)

Entweder Du suchst in der API mal nach "Zip*" oder du rufst per Kommandozeile Winzip auf :lol:


----------



## Mag1c (7. Sep 2005)

Hi,

kommt drauf an, was genau du machen sollst. Wenn es darauf ankommt, einen eigenen Packalgorithmus zu implementieren, dann geht es wohl eher um die algorithmische Seite. Hier gibt es genügend Dokumentation im Netz und es gibt auch eine ganze Reihe "einfacher" Algorithmen. Der einfachste, der mir einfällt, ist: erkennen von Zeichenfolgen (gleiche Zeichen) und Verkürzung ala 
	
	
	
	





```
"                    " -> 20x" "
```

Wenn es nicht um den Algorithmus geht, bietet sich ZIP an. Das ist seit Urzeiten im Java-API drin und recht einfach anzuwenden.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

